# BH209



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I have not seen much about Blackhorn 209 on this forum. It is the rage elsewhere. I tried some last week in my Triumph. I need to work on some loads to get the accuracy I want. The cleanup is as advertised! A few swabs with Hoppes 9 and the barrell was perfect, and just had to wipe the breach plug etc. There was also no difference with shots or loading even after 8 consecutive shots. It is a bit pricey, but what hunting isn't anymore.

It's getting close!!!


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I've had a few posts about it on this forum. It is everything they say. By far the best thing to happen to muzzleloading in a long time. my .02


----------

